# Borussia Dortmund- Napoli. 26 Novembre, 20.45



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2013)

Domani, Martedì 26 Novembre la gara della stagione per il Napoli di Benitez. Agli azzurri basterebbe un pareggio per chiudere la qualificazione, ma non sarà semplice. Il Borussia non vince da ben tre partite di fila, e la banda di Klopp vuole il riscatto, ma è anche vero che il Borussia Park non è più così espugnabile come qualche anno fa. Nelle ultime 2 partite in casa, contro Arsenal e Bayern hanno segnato 0 gol e subito 5. Entrambe le squadre si giocano la stagione domani.



Potete seguire le partite i*n diretta su Sky Calcio e Mediaset Premium.*

_Fischio d'inizio: 20.45
_
A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Novembre 2013)

*I convocati del Napoli:manca Hamsik*

Reina, Rafael, Colombo, Albiol, Armero, Bariti, Britos, Cannavaro, Fernandez, Uvini, Behrami, Dzemaili, Maggio, Inler, Radosevic, Callejon, Duvan, Higuain, Insigne, Mertens, Pandev.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Leggendo la rosa del Napoli mi chiedo che cavolo abbiano più di noi. Forse però c'arrivo (società e allenatore)...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leggendo la rosa del Napoli mi chiedo che cavolo abbiano più di noi. Forse però c'arrivo (società e allenatore)...



Higuain, Hamsik, Callejon piu un gruppo solido.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leggendo la rosa del Napoli mi chiedo che cavolo abbiano più di noi. Forse però c'arrivo (*società e allenatore*)...



Dici poco ...
Comunque concordo.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Higuain, Hamsik, Callejon piu un gruppo solido.



Il Milan avrebbe Elsha, Kaka, Balo, De Jong. Il problema è che noi siamo oramai un accozzaglia senza senso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il avrebbe Elsha, Kaka, Balo, De Jong. Il problema è che noi siamo oramai un accozzaglia senza senso.



Appunto, loro hanno un allenatore e una struttura societaria solida che è fondamentale.


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Mi sa che domani prenderanno una bella legnata se giocano a viso aperto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi sa che domani prenderanno una bella legnata se giocano a viso aperto.



al borussia manca tutta la difesa


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> al borussia manca tutta la difesa



Il problema è quella del Napoli che fa acqua da tutte le parti, alla fine al Borussia mancano i 2 centrali anche se il greco ha giocato spesso quest'anno.
Come terzini hanno Großkreutz e Durm, a meno che non voglia rischiare Piszczek che è appena rientrato dopo un lungo infortunio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

X2 per me.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Dormund : (4-2-3-1): Weidenfeller; Grosskreutz, Kehl, Papastathopoulos, Durm; Sahin, Bender; Blaszczykowski, Mkhitaryan, Reus; Lewandowski. 

Napoli: 4-2-3-1: Reina; Maggio, Fernandez, Albiol, Armero; Dzemaili, Behrami; Callejón, Pandev, Mertens; Higuain


Napoli e Milan stasera salutano tutti.. che roba


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Novembre 2013)

Forza Dortmund


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dormund : (4-2-3-1): Weidenfeller; Grosskreutz, Kehl, Papastathopoulos, Durm; Sahin, Bender; Blaszczykowski, Mkhitaryan, Reus; Lewandowski.
> 
> Napoli: 4-2-3-1: Reina; Maggio, Fernandez, Albiol, Armero; Dzemaili, Behrami; Callejón, Pandev, Mertens; Higuain
> 
> ...



Il Napoli sicuramente, il Milan per me ce la fa lo stesso a qualificarsi, anche in caso di sconfitta.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli sicuramente, il Milan per me ce la fa lo stesso a qualificarsi, anche in caso di sconfitta.



Bah il Napoli nel girone più difficile da 12 punti e non passa
Il Milan in quello più triste fa 8 punti e passa


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah il Napoli nel girone più difficile da 12 punti e non passa
> Il Milan in quello più triste fa 8 punti e passa


Godrei non poco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

Godrei non poco se uscissero con 12 punti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Rigore dortmund


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

1-0 reus


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Quando si decideranno a fischiare certe trattenute anche in Italia sarà sempre tardi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

Il Napoli sta sotto rete di Reus su rigore


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Palo di Callejon, Borussia ora completamente in bambola


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Palo callejon il nabbule gioca molto meglio


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando si decideranno a fischiare certe trattenute anche in Italia sarà sempre tardi.



Vero, ma questa volta non ci stava veramente nulla dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

I napoletani gridano allo scandalo. Che è successo???


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Il rigore non c'era tanto imho.
Ma questi tedeschi sono dei falsi mamma mia, sempre a dire noi che siamo per terra. Ok forse i napoltani non stanno dimostrando un grande fair play,ma sti qua del dormund ad ogni sfioro sono per terra a volare e poi sono catenacciari...


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Finita


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

2-0 finta


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2013)

Addioo Nabbuleeee GODO


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

Napoli praticamente in Europa League, vero?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

2-0 Borussia


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Uuuuuuu riaperta


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

2-1 Insigne


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Reina da 9


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2013)

Nooooo asino di aubameyang


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

E 3. Ciao ciao


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooool tutti a casaaaaaaa


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Pierre fenomeno


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

3-1 Aubabeyang


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

Ma se perdono sono fuori dalla Cl di sicuro? a me non sembra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2013)

Questi nel giro di due settimane hanno perso Champions e compromesso il campionato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

lol Napoli che dovrebbe uscire con 9-12 punti mentre la Juve dovrebbe passare con la metà (6 punti)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol Napoli che dovrebbe uscire con 9-12 punti mentre la Juve dovrebbe passare con la metà (6 punti)



Veramente, cose assurde, soprattutto guardando la differenza di avversari


----------



## Hellscream (26 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ma se perdono sono fuori dalla Cl di sicuro? a me non sembra.



Dovrebbero vincere con l'Arsenal con 3 gol di scarto


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2013)

Europa League.


----------



## Mou (26 Novembre 2013)

Il Napoli può tranquillamente vincere l'Europa League.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Novembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero vincere con l'Arsenal con 3 gol di scarto



Il Borussia può sempre pareggiare o perdere col Marsiglia però


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il Napoli può tranquillamente vincere l'Europa League.



E mica sarebbe male,comunque il Napoli l'anno prossimo farà bene. Quest'anno sono stati sfortunati a beccare un Arsenal del genere ed i vice campioni..


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

Hanno preso un girone pazzesco,spero che ci provino seriamente a vincere la EL.


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2013)

Che fail Benitez.


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Occhio che se Benitez fa come l'anno scorso potrebbero decisamente puntare a vincere l'Europa League.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Il Napoli per passare deve vincere 4 a 0


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

Con l'Europa League (competizione nella quale potrebbero far molto bene) probabilmente salutano anche il terzo posto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno decifra il girone? 

Io avevo letto che con l'1-0 il Napoli doveva farne 3 all'Arsenal senza subirne. Col 3-1 come cambia? Il Napoli ha lo scontro diretto a sfavore con entrambe al momento.


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Novembre 2013)

Possono seriamente fare bene in EL


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2013)

Su sportmediaset dicono che per passare devono battere con 2 gol di scarto l'Arsenal.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualcuno decifra il girone?
> 
> Io avevo letto che con l'1-0 il Napoli doveva farne 3 all'Arsenal senza subirne. Col 3-1 come cambia? Il Napoli ha lo scontro diretto a sfavore con entrambe al momento.



Il Borussia ora ha una differenza reti negli scontri diretti maggiore delle altre due. Dal momento che hanno vinto a Londra 2-1 e perso 1-0 in casa, contro il Napoli hanno ribalatato il2-1 con un 3-1.
Se tutte e tre vanno a 12.. il Borussia va primo, mentre per la seconda si guarda solo Arsenal e Napoli differenza di reti nello scontro diretto.

Significa che il Napoli deve vincere 3-0 per ribaltare il 2-0 a Londra. Tradotto=IMPOSSIBILE


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Novembre 2013)

penso che il napoli ci guadagni di brutto a giocare l'europa league, la champions al giorno d'oggi è fuori portata


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

maro ho visto ora, che gol se mangiato Higuain


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Su sportmediaset dicono che per passare devono battere con 2 gol di scarto l'Arsenal.



Se vanno tutti a 12 la prossima si guarda solo i punti negli scontri diretti e visto che tutti hanno vinto contro tutti, vanno a guardare la differenza reti. Il Borussia ha un vantaggio sulle altre due come ho spiegato sopra, loro vanno primi. Arsenal e Napoli si guarda i gol negli scontri diretti. il Napoli deve vincere 3-0 o 4-1 perchè ha perso 2-0 a Londra


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vanno tutti a 12 la prossima si guarda solo i punti negli scontri diretti e visto che tutti hanno vinto contro tutti, vanno a guardare la differenza reti. Il Borussia ha un vantaggio sulle altre due come ho spiegato sopra, loro vanno primi. Arsenal e Napoli si guarda i gol negli scontri diretti. il Napoli deve vincere 3-0 o 4-1 perchè ha perso 2-0 a Londra



Allora possono anche mettersi l'anima in pace.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero vincere con l'Arsenal con 3 gol di scarto



azz, se l'arsenal non si vende la partita non passa mai piu il Napoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Tutti danno per scontato che questo Napoli batto l'Arsenal. Mah....


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

Si 3 gol di scarto, non 2


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti danno per scontato che questo Napoli batto l'Arsenal. Mah....



L'Arsenal è una squadretta


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti danno per scontato che questo Napoli batto l'Arsenal. Mah....



Parliamo di se e ma. Dai. Ovvio che sono già fuori.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Novembre 2013)

purtroppo capita quando ti tocca un girone di ferro.
la juve in un girone che vale la metà sta facendo ridere i polli, noi quasi.


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto la sintesi, ma non puoi lasciare tutti quegli spazi al Borussia dai, ogni volta che ripartivano erano cavoli amari, sempre in superiorità numerica, lol.


----------



## Sesfips (26 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con l'Europa League (competizione nella quale potrebbero far molto bene) probabilmente salutano anche il terzo posto.



Mmh, secondo me no.
Hanno una rosa da Champions, se vanno in EL possono tranquillamente competere per il terzo posto.
Anzi, se passano in CL, più magari vanno avanti e più rischiano di perdere punti in campionato.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

Il girone era tosto, ci sta di uscire...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Novembre 2013)

Se ci fosse stato Mazzarri l'avrebbero già ghigliottinato. D'altronde si sa che se il Napoli in questi ultimi anni non ha vinto quasi niente è per colpa del perdente che avevano in panchina, invece ora che è arrivato il vincente Benitez la musica è finalmente cambiata


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2013)

Potrebbe anche vincere l'Europa League il Napoli.
Questo girone era davvero tostissimo, ci sta di uscire.
Mazzarri starà godendo e non poco


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti danno per scontato che questo Napoli batto l'Arsenal. Mah....



deve batterlo con 3 gol di scarto, perché c'è da scommettersi le balls che il borussia col marsiglia giocherà una partita mostruosamente intensa d'attacco.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Il genio della panchina benitez colpisce ancora


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il genio della panchina benitez colpisce ancora



Gli hai tirato una bella gufata


----------



## tequilad (27 Novembre 2013)

Mi è piaciuta l'idea di impostare offensivamente la formazione per dare un segnale alla squadra ma, obiettivamente, in fase di copertura hanno concesso spazi letali. Mi piace la personalità che sta dando Benitez al Napoli e secondo me questa sconfitta può valere come una vittoria se recepita correttamente dalla piazza e dai giocatori. Del resto non si chiedeva di vincere la Champions quest'anno ma di aprire un ciclo potenzialmente vincente


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuta l'idea di impostare offensivamente la formazione per dare un segnale alla squadra ma, obiettivamente, in fase di copertura hanno concesso spazi letali. Mi piace la personalità che sta dando Benitez al Napoli e secondo me questa sconfitta può valere come una vittoria se recepita correttamente dalla piazza e dai giocatori. Del resto non si chiedeva di vincere la Champions quest'anno ma di aprire un ciclo potenzialmente vincente


Mah, la mentalità vincente la dai, per l'appunto, vincendo. Non uscendo ancora una volta ai gironi


----------



## tequilad (27 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mah, la mentalità vincente la dai, per l'appunto, vincendo. Non uscendo ancora una volta ai gironi



Non necessariamente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me fanno l'impresa con l'Arsenal.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me fanno l'impresa con l'Arsenal.



Secondo me le prendono dall'Arsenal. Il Napoli come è ridotto non è in grado di battere i gunners.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

Per me anche escono, vincere con 3 reti di scarto dall'Arsenal ci credo poco, senza contare che l'Arsenal non è qualificata quindi darà tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2013)

dispiace sicuramente per il Napoli, che meritava di passare il turno



Anticipazione (Spoiler)







non vinceranno mai 3-0 con gli inglesi, ma il Marsiglia vorrà davvero chiudere a zero punti? chi ha tutto da perdere adesso è proprio il BVB... se il Marsiglia fa l'impresona al Napoli basta il pari con l'Arsenal

Percentuale di qualificazione del Napoli direi 10%... tendente all'11%


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Noi in questo girone avremmo gli stessi punti dell'OM...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

ne ho visti pochi di gironi così combattuti...se il Napoli credo sarà la prima squadra di sempre ad andare fuori con 12 punti


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mah, la mentalità vincente la dai, per l'appunto, vincendo. Non uscendo ancora una volta ai gironi



Dovevano far fuori i vice campioni d'Europa? A me sembra già un'impresa essere ancora in corsa a questo punto, considerando che difensivamente sono una sciagura a parte Albiol e Reina che è un mostro.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dovevano far fuori i vice campioni d'Europa? A me sembra già un'impresa essere ancora in corsa a questo punto, considerando che difensivamente sono una sciagura a parte Albiol e Reina che è un mostro.



E l'arsenal? Non mi pare sia uno squadrone. Il borussia quest anno tra parentesi mi sembra di molto ridimensionato


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E l'arsenal? Non mi pare sia uno squadrone. Il borussia quest anno tra parentesi mi sembra di molto ridimensionato



L'Arsenal in questo momento è la squadra più forte in Europa, alla fine non vincerà niente ma resta sicuramente più forte del Napoli..il punto è che se il Borussia non perdeva come dei babbei in casa con gli inglesi a quest'ora il Napoli sarebbe praticamente qualificato.


----------



## runner (27 Novembre 2013)

senza goduta vedere i napoletani e la giuve fuori dalla Champions e noi avanti!!

poi con la Roma campione d' Italia!!


----------



## Graxx (27 Novembre 2013)

il dortmund è una squadra meravigliosa...


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

possono anche vincere con l'arsenal ma credo che vinceranno 1-0 massimo 2-0 dubito 3-0, punterei e spererei sullo scherzetto francese ai tedeschi, considerato che francesi e tedeschi non si amano anzi...

e poi se eliminavo il borussia dormut vi era il bello di poter avere 3 italiane agli ottavi e importa per il raking

spero nel marsiglia nella prossima.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2013)

spiace per il napoli....



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

godo! godo! godo!


----------

